# Crack in a six panel door. How do i fix it?



## kennykenny (Sep 23, 2007)

One of my boys kicked one of my 6 panel doors and put a crack in it about 6-8 inches long. I have seen advice about fixing a hole in a door but what about a crack? Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Any advise you say? :laughing: If he is big enough to break it he big enough to earn money to buy a new door and install the dam thing.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Time for a new door.
That's just a cheap MDF hollow core door, A whole new prehung door would only be about
$80.00, a slab would only be about $30.00. 
http://www.homedepot.com/s/masonite interior doors?NCNI-5


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

What Joe said... $20-$30 slab. If for some reason repair is a must, joint compound will be a band-aid for a little bit.


----------



## kennykenny (Sep 23, 2007)

HomeSealed said:


> What Joe said... $20-$30 slab. If for some reason repair is a must, joint compound will be a band-aid for a little bit.


Why would compound only be a band aid? 

Also, the damage was an accident as he is only 6.


----------



## Jmayspaint (May 4, 2013)

kennykenny said:


> Why would compound only be a band aid?










Because it would not last very long in a house with kids without cracking again, and it wouldn't be a perfect cosmetic fix either. You would still be able to tell the door was cracked if you look closely. 

If I wanted to patch that, I would probably use caulk and paint. It wouldn't look perfect, but the
caulk would hold for a good while without cracking.


----------



## wkearney99 (Apr 8, 2009)

Is there another door that could be swapped for this one? As in, another nearby closet or other room? That way any patching you might do wouldn't be as much of a cosmetic issue if it's on a less-used doorway. 

That and before buying a replacement try and find out what kind of door it is first. Might as well get one of the same doors rather than having an odd-man-out replacement. Most builders will use local commercial lumber yards for stuff like this, not a box store. So don't waste your time at the Home Despot unless you know what they carry matches it exactly. 

Note, if you buy a new slab (from whatever source) you're going to have to drill out for the handle set and the hinges.


----------

